# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Which Norman Grocery Stores do you predict to close soon?

## ChargerAg

Sprouts opened yesterday and seems to be above most peoples expectations.   With Crest and the new Walmart grocery opening soon will we see any existing stores close?   

I think the homeland on main street is the most likely to see close.

----------


## Roger S

Yep, I could see that happening.

----------


## venture

The Homeland on Main, by the High School, seems the most likely to go. It is pretty out of date compared to their other stores. Now if we could just seem some additional options on the east side besides Walmart and Homeland.

----------


## badfish77

I wasnt impressed with the new sprouts. Sure they had lots of produce, but most of it was from mexico, might as well hit up Aldi in Moore for cheap mexican produce. The bell pepper I bought there had mold in it too. Natural Grocers has better prices. Unfortunately the Homeland on Main is my most used store, mainly because of its location to my house, but I think its a decent store, no frills, great for the basics. I shop there a lot and they seem to have their little following of the local residents but I do see it as the first to go.

----------


## venture

> I wasnt impressed with the new sprouts. Sure they had lots of produce, but most of it was from mexico, might as well hit up Aldi in Moore for cheap mexican produce. The bell pepper I bought there had mold in it too. Natural Grocers has better prices. Unfortunately the Homeland on Main is my most used store, mainly because of its location to my house, but I think its a decent store, no frills, great for the basics. I shop there a lot and they seem to have their little following of the local residents but I do see it as the first to go.


Which very well might save that location too. It really is (well until now) the only grocery store in Central Norman itself. Natural Grocers is close, but Homeland is pretty much right there near Downtown.

----------


## kevinpate

Despite being the presently nicer facility, I could see HL on NW 24th being booted and HL on Main getting some much needed TLC. HL on Main and Sprouts are not necessarily shooting at the same wallets and purses. But the HL on NW 24th is already dealing with a Superstore to the south, Tarjay to the near north at UNP, Crest is underway to the east of Tarjay, a Wally neighborhood market is popping up west of 35 and North of Robinson near Rock Creek, much closer to many of the houses in NW Norman as well. 

If I were HL, I'd want to keep that central presence and make it more appealing than trying to hang onto the HL at 24/Robinson.  But that's just me.

----------


## venture

Kevin, I would actually agree with that. I'm not sure if Homeland would be willing to give up that location. However, that is a lot of extra capacity in that area and something will have to give. They do have the store on Lindsey as well for Central Norman - albeit offset to the west a little. The Main Street store almost seems like it would be a good candidate for demolish/redo.

----------


## rcjunkie

I think the first to close will be the 2 Wrights IGA Stores.

----------


## kevinpate

> I think the first to close will be the 2 Wrights IGA Stores.


I can't speak to the one on the west-side, but the east side one always appears to do a decent level of business when I pop by there with a chap I know.

----------


## bchris02

> The Homeland on Main, by the High School, seems the most likely to go. It is pretty out of date compared to their other stores. Now if we could just seem some additional options on the east side besides Walmart and Homeland.


Same with NW OKC.  The Homelands up here are poor quality for the most part except for the one at May and Britton.  NW OKC is for the most part without quality grocery stores.

----------


## ChargerAg

I think I am missing something on the mexican produce?   Is it known for being low quality?   Where does the produce at homeland and walmart come from?

----------


## ljbab728

> Same with NW OKC.  The Homelands up here are poor quality for the most part except for the one at May and Britton.  NW OKC is for the most part without quality grocery stores.


That's an interesting comment since most think that NW OKC is the only area that has quality grocery stores.

----------


## bchris02

> That's an interesting comment since most think that NW OKC is the only area that has quality grocery stores.


The area north of NW Expressway and west of Hefner Pkwy is the area I am speaking of.

----------


## ljbab728

> The area north of NW Expressway and west of Hefner Pkwy is the area I am speaking of.


Well, that's a little different than saying that NW OKC, for the most part, doesn't have any quality grocery stores. 

It sounds likethe only area you consider to have a quality grocery store is near the Chesapeake campus.  Some people don't think that high prices are the only things that define quality.  I live in NW OKC and rarely go south of NW Expressway or east of Hefner Parkway to buy groceries unless I want some speciality item that I can't find where I normally shop.  My meals always turn out fine for me.

----------


## blink

Like everyone else, I predict the Homeland on Main to close, and then the one on Lindsay next.  The one at Alameda/12th will probably survive since it's a lot nicer being a former Albertson's and all, and like others said, the lack of grocery stores in that area.  Interesting thoughts about the one on NW 24th... now you all have me more thinking it might close as well.  Hopefully Homeland will step up their game, but I can't help but be jealous of future OU students that are going to get all of these great grocery stores that I didn't have when I was here.

----------


## ou48A

> I wasnt impressed with the new sprouts. Sure they had lots of produce, but most of it was from mexico, might as well hit up Aldi in Moore for cheap mexican produce. The bell pepper I bought there had mold in it too. Natural Grocers has better prices. Unfortunately the Homeland on Main is my most used store, mainly because of its location to my house, but I think its a decent store, no frills, great for the basics. I shop there a lot and they seem to have their little following of the local residents but I do see it as the first to go.


I wasn’t that impressed with the new Sprouts either. 
It was packed at 3 pm yesterday.
They have put too much merchandise in too small of space. This makes it tough to move around.
The cash register froze up…they said it happens a lot.

----------


## jedicurt

i experienced the cash register freeze up... other than that. i had no problems with the store.  it's exactly what i expected

----------


## ShiroiHikari

I haven't been to Sprouts. I'm waiting for the crowds to die down.

I would think that the Homeland on Main will probably close, and after Crest opens I wouldn't be surprised to see the one on 24th close too.

----------


## HangryHippo

I don't understand how Homeland can have certain stores like the one at 12th and Alameda in Norman, or Cornwell Dr in Yukon, and then have stores like the ones at 18th and Classen or Lindsey St. in Norman.  They need to step up their game at those sites.

It's absolutely ridiculous in this one little area of Norman though that we will have a Crest, Super Target, Homeland, Sprouts, Walmart and yet they can't get anyone to build near the university or on the east side of town...

----------


## venture

> I don't understand how Homeland can have certain stores like the one at 12th and Alameda in Norman, or Cornwell Dr in Yukon, and then have stores like the ones at 18th and Classen or Lindsey St. in Norman.  They need to step up their game at those sites.
> 
> It's absolutely ridiculous in this one little area of Norman though that we will have a Crest, Super Target, Homeland, Sprouts, Walmart and yet they can't get anyone to build near the university or on the east side of town...


Just overall poor planning IMO. All it is doing is setting up for empty big box stores when they start to fail. Granted Sprouts is more so downtown Norman than anything, along with the Main Street Homeland. Don't forget Natural Grocers as well.

----------


## kevinpate

> I don't understand how Homeland can have certain stores like the one at 12th and Alameda in Norman, or Cornwell Dr in Yukon, and then have stores like the ones at 18th and Classen or Lindsey St. in Norman.  They need to step up their game at those sites.
> 
> It's absolutely ridiculous in this one little area of Norman though that we will have a Crest, Super Target, Homeland, Sprouts, Walmart and yet they can't get anyone to build near the university or on the east side of town...


HL on W Main and HL on W Lindsey in Norman are long-tme HL locations (former Safeway locations if I recall correctly.) HL off 12th and HL off NW 24 were locations acquired just a few years back (08-ish) when HL acquired several Albertsons (and a passle of United Foods in rural OK towns.) 

As for near the university, easy walking distance is pretty much limited to convenience stores. But of the ones you mentioned being in a small area though, several of those grocers are within a 3 mile radius of campus, a few are well within. I think almost all Norman grocers are within a five mile drive of the stadium/dorm area (maybe eight-ish if dependent on CART).

----------


## HangryHippo

> HL on W Main and HL on W Lindsey in Norman are long-tme HL locations (former Safeway locations if I recall correctly.) HL off 12th and HL off NW 24 were locations acquired just a few years back (08-ish) when HL acquired several Albertsons (and a passle of United Foods in rural OK towns.) 
> 
> As for near the university, easy walking distance is pretty much limited to convenience stores. But of the ones you mentioned being in a small area though, several of those grocers are within a 3 mile radius of campus, a few are well within. I think almost all Norman grocers are within a five mile drive of the stadium/dorm area (maybe eight-ish if dependent on CART).


Well, the bus system isn't that reliable (or at least wasn't when I was reliant on it) but if you're walking, 3 miles is a long ass walk to get some groceries.  There used to be a little market near campus on the land where the new athletic dorms are, but I do think a little market somewhere closer to campus would be nice.  Something that's not concentrated in the 2 block radius of the south entrance to UNP.

----------


## kevinpate

Convenience stores I recall, excluding the one that was once at the new athletic dorm location, include:
 Half-Acre (now called ??? , south end Stubbeman Village)
 J Boties (now Campus Market?)  on Boyd, between Asp and Jenkins
Some lil' tiny tiny selection in Walker Tower store
Small general store over at Stinson and George, east of Huff n Puff a couple blocks

There's also a fair size OnCue off S Classen on E Lindsey and a BRaum's Fresh market just east of the OnCue

DOwn side is, your typical can of feed me fast Ravioli is double at such places compared to a not typical walking distance Dollar General (Berry north of Acres or E Robinson east of 12th)

----------


## ou48A

As far as I know none of the new or existing Norman grocery stores will come close to matching what the Market Street grocery stores in DFW area have to offer. I would like to see one similar grocery store in Norman. 

Market Street

----------


## gamecock

Looks like an Aldi is opening on Main Street...wish it were something upscale instead...

building permits  Business  The Norman Transcript

Commercial New Construction

2440 W. Main St. Aldi, Inc. Aldi Food Store $1,200,000

----------


## mattjank

So glad to see something going in on that lot. It has been such an eyesore for the last 2 years.

----------


## ChargerAg

Not sure who Aldi would put the squeeze on.

----------


## bchris02

> I don't understand how Homeland can have certain stores like the one at 12th and Alameda in Norman, or Cornwell Dr in Yukon, and then have stores like the ones at 18th and Classen or Lindsey St. in Norman.  They need to step up their game at those sites.
> 
> It's absolutely ridiculous in this one little area of Norman though that we will have a Crest, Super Target, Homeland, Sprouts, Walmart and yet they can't get anyone to build near the university or on the east side of town...


Homeland has to probably be the most inconsistent chain of grocery stores I've seen.  Some of them have the feel of a high end grocer and others are pure dumps.  Most other chains have a similar standard of cleanliness and freshness across all locations from the prettified newer locations to the older 90s style locations.

----------


## ShiroiHikari

Aldi? Really? *sigh* At least that won't be a vacant ugly lot anymore, I guess.

----------


## gamecock

> Aldi? Really? *sigh* At least that won't be a vacant ugly lot anymore, I guess.


I feel the same way. I keep telling myself that, on the bright side, it's yet ANOTHER store that focuses on offering low prices. Hopefully, that means it won't discourage an upscale grocery chain like Whole Foods from coming in someday...even though it now seems like we will have way too many mediocre grocery stores in Norman.

----------


## ChargerAg

Went grocery shopping last night.   I think everybody must have had the same idea with the upcoming bad weather.   Went to the new crest for the first time and then followed up by sprouts.    Each place had a ton of shoppers in it.   Standing in line I couldn't help but wonder what grocery store all these people used to shop at.  My conclusion is that local grocery store were operating on a fat profit margin prior to these stores moving in or some stores really have to be losing money at this point.

----------


## kevinpate

ChargerAg, an alternative explanation to prior fat margins, which I think is inaccurate, is last night was a collision of a few factors.

First there would be a non so uncommon "storm's a comin'" reactive run by those who might not have shopped until later in the week.
As a whole, our neighbors do not much care for single digit weather, even less so if crud will also be on the ground.  Given the reasonable mostly accurate nature of forecasting today, why folks await until the day before anymore is a real mystery to me. But knowing so many will, our shopping was completed Tuesday, with very little crowding reported. 

Also, many new sales start on Wed. In addition, for folks truly living check to check, with the 30th being on Sunday, many may not have had new funds available to them on Tuesday or Wednesday.  

Folks on some benefits are now divided up and staggered on their fund arrival dates, (like the 1st, 5th and 10th.) But for that, the crowds might have been even larger yesterday due t the storm's a comin' situation.

----------


## BG918

I am hoping either Reasor's moves in and takes over these subpar Homeland stores on Main and Lindsey.  Similar to what they have done in Tulsa with the Food Pyramid's.

----------


## bchris02

> Went grocery shopping last night.   I think everybody must have had the same idea with the upcoming bad weather.   Went to the new crest for the first time and then followed up by sprouts.    Each place had a ton of shoppers in it.   Standing in line I couldn't help but wonder what grocery store all these people used to shop at.  My conclusion is that local grocery store were operating on a fat profit margin prior to these stores moving in or some stores really have to be losing money at this point.


Crest and Sprout's gain is most likely Wal-Mart's loss.  The entire OKC metro has been extremely undeserved by grocers for a long time.  Norman and South OKC is starting to come into its own in that department.  I wish Reasor's would come into the OKC metro as well.  I imagine in 2015 or 2016 we will see them finally come into Edmond and then they will expand throughout the metro after that similar to the way OnCue is doing.

----------


## pw405

I was very impressed with the quality of the Crest in Norman.  Very nice store, great prices, LOVE the bulk section and all of the Deli counters/etc + 24 hours.  Crest and Natural Grocers will be my staples now.   Sprouts was way overpriced, especially on national brands ($7 for alfredo sauce?).

----------

